
Don’t Underestimate the Market Power of the 50 Crowd - hourislate
https://hbr.org/2020/01/dont-underestimate-the-market-power-of-the-50-crowd
======
simplecto
Agree! And we see similar ageism in tech. A 40+ year old dev working 35
hrs/week is easily worth 2x young guns cranking 60 hours/week.

But alas... here we are.

------
cjbenedikt
Spot on!

